

Do you watch "The Apprentice"? - bhudman

I am curious - do any of you watch this show on NBC? I watched the very first season years ago and it is terrible now. I thought the first season had some good entrepreneurial lessons. Perhaps this is an idea for someone to create a show that has some merit - broadcast competition among startups :)
======
prknight
I watch it, I like watching the group dynamics although in terms of business
lessons it doesn't have a ton to offer, in the first few seasons were more
watchable in that respect. Also I find Trump kinda fascinating to watch,
despite all the things that one would normally find detracting (ego etc). I
find it interesting how he embodies a role (the big NY billionaire) and plays
it unashamedly and boldly, it reminds me of the world view the author of the
48 laws of power (Robert Greene) talks about.

I like watching the 'Dragon's Den'(UK tv show) and seeing how entrepreneurs
pitch/fail to pitch and watch how potential investors evaluate deals.

I'd love to see other types of reality shows that follow startups &
entrepreneurs.

------
AN447
Both are purely entertainment versus encouraging entrepreneurship especially
Dragon's Den which is pretty much ritual humiliation. I find that mentality is
what hampers the U.K from developing an entrepreneurial culture.

